# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Acceder a un numero sur plusieurs appareils Android

## FedKass

Hello, j'ai deux appareils sous android (un tablette pour la maison et un mobile pour l'exterieur) et je souhaiterais acceder aux numeros que j'achete sur les deux appareils. Est-ce possible? Et si oui, comment?

Pour l'instant, sur un des appareil, j'ai le message "You already own this item", mais impossible de telecharger le numero.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Kelexel

Même chose. Le dernier numéro du canard acheté sur tablette mais impossible de le chopper sur le téléphone ensuite. 

Un drame pour le bureau....

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Normalement, avec la nouvelle mise à jour d'hier, vous pouvez lié vos appareils à un compte et récupérer les achats sur les deux appareils.

----------


## FedKass

Effectivement, le probleme est resolu. Merci!

----------


## Kelexel

Je confirme. Ne pas hésiter à tripoter le bouton «restaurer» par contre.

----------


## Toine0001

Est ce que ça fonctionne entre Android et iPad? Mon compte créé sur Acer a500 n'est pas reconnu sur l'ipad 4 de mon amie. Il me dit ce compte n'existe pas voulez vous le créer?

----------


## FixB

Ah, pour faire ça, il faut 'créer' un compte et le lier sur les deux appareils, c'est ça ???
C'est pas le compte google directement ??

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Est ce que ça fonctionne entre Android et iPad? Mon compte créé sur Acer a500 n'est pas reconnu sur l'ipad 4 de mon amie. Il me dit ce compte n'existe pas voulez vous le créer?


Non cela ne fonctionne pas entre Android et iPad.

---------- Post added at 11h15 ---------- Previous post was at 11h15 ----------




> Ah, pour faire ça, il faut 'créer' un compte et le lier sur les deux appareils, c'est ça ???


Exactement

----------


## fenlor

Bonjour.

Ah bah c'est bizarre, de mon coté j'ai réussi à lier à un même compte un ipad et un téléphone android. Mais tous les magazines disponibles sur l'ipad ne le sont toujours pas sur android :-(.
(Précision, je suis abonné via l'apple store).

De plus j'ai essayé de lier l'application Windows (version 8.1) à ce même compte, mais impossible, il n'est pas reconnu :-(.

J'adore Canard PC (tous les numéros depuis le 1  :;): ) mais j'avoue que pour le moment, ça n'a pas l'air trop au point la possibilité de voir ses magazines depuis n'importe quel device. Du coup, pour le moment, je me sens un peu lié à un distributeur.....car il est hors de question pour moi de "perdre" mes numéros numériques.

Mais peut-être que je fais une mauvaise manipulation ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Le système actuel c'est que les applis sont indépendantes les unes des autres, la faute à la façon dont nous avons tester et lancer les choses une par une. Donc les numéros ne se partagent pas d'un système à l'autre.
Mais: nous sommes en train d'essayer de réunir les applis Android et iOS sous un même compte, pour que les numéros soient communs. C'est quasiment fait, à quelques problèmes près que vous expérimentez: il y a des gens qui avaient un compte différent sur les deux bases et dans ce cas nous avons gardé le compte iOS, et il y a quelques soucis sur les vieux numéros. Mais normalement, à partir de maintenant les numéros apparaitront dans les deux applis (iOS et Android) à condition qu'elles soient liées au même compte.

L'App Windows 8 par contre reste séparée pour le moment (techno trop différente).

----------


## drakal

Euh j'suis un gros tebé mais sur l'app android j'arrive pas à trouver où créer le compte?

EDIT: bah j'ai pas lié de compte et mes magazines se sont synchro après avoir juste restauré. Pas besoin de compte enfait?

----------


## Rackham

Je suis au départ abonné au mensuel sur iPad.
Dans l'application Android j'utilise le même compte, mais malheureusement je ne peux accéder à aucun de mes magazines.
La bibliothèque est vide et seule l'option d'achat via l'onglet magasin est possible. (sur Nexus 7 2013)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je suis au départ abonné au mensuel sur iPad.
> Dans l'application Android j'utilise le même compte, mais malheureusement je ne peux accéder à aucun de mes magazines.
> La bibliothèque est vide et seule l'option d'achat via l'onglet magasin est possible. (sur Nexus 7 2013)


Comme expliquer ci dessus, les comptes ne sont pas communs entre iPad et Android.

----------


## Rackham

Ah ok, je n'ai donc absolument rien compris à votre intervention précédente.

----------


## arkangl

Y'a-t-il du nouveau concernant la fusion des comptes Android/iPad/Win8?
C'est toujours prévu?

Je suis abonné Win8 sur mon PC, et je suis bien embêté de ne pas pouvoir accéder à ma collection sur mon téléphone Android.

Je ne vais quand même pas acheter un PC portable, ou prendre un second abonnement juste pour lire aux toilettes (ou au lit)  ::):

----------

